# A Massive Strike is Imminent, Sources Say



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Late yesterday afternoon, plans began to develop for a large-scale strike on America's heartland. One individual was quoted as saying, "We have bombers from all over the country lining up to join in this attack. This BOTL is going to get it good!" Our team of code breakers was unable to decipher the meaning of BOTL.

The perpetrators of this attack are known only as "CS Low Land Gorillas," which some speculate may be a reference to the guerilla warfare in which many of these individuals engage. This group has a repeated history of random bombings, generally sent through the US Mail Service.

While the exact target of the planned bombing run is not known, we do know the timing. Apparently the strike will be launched on Tuesday, with expected annihilation being sometime on Thursday.

It is advised that if you live anywhere near the heartland that you vacate the area. If you cannot evacuate the area, and you receive multiple US Priority Mail packages anytime next week, it is advised that you not open them and run from the area as fast as you can. Curiosity will most definitely kill the cat in this case.

If you have any information about this attack, it is advised that you notify authorities immediately. More will be reported as this story continues to unfold.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i have heard of said strike, and have been warned to load up.. not sure either where it is headed, but one think i DO know.. The attack will be swift, severe, and life threatening!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Who's bringing the popcorn?


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm headin down in my basement right now!
wouldn't wanna be caught in the shockwave.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Tomorrows launch of devastating proportions is set. Somewhere an entire city should be destroyed. We have many bombers selecting their ammo...their only aim, utter desturiction. Be scared...be very scared :gn


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm going to be preparing my ammunition tomorrow. Watch out!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm...?

Well, I guess the recipient won't know in time to break break out his or her Depends! 

0103 8555 7496 4251 7109


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

just listening to my telegraph and the following numbers keep coming across..

0305-1720-0001-6020-0797. once the numbers are done, they are followed immeidately by the international code for distress..


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Left Coast, I'm safe.

I'll be more than happy to watch the destruction from afar.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

It seems duty has been called upon for me to do something for my country of BOTL's. My head will be held high, and my sticks will destroy quick and swiftly. Flight pattern should be known tomorrow afternoon. Stay tuned for more.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

This strike is a strike that our grand kids will be talking about. Yeah, the magnitude is that HUGE.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Launched this morning.


0103 8555 7495 3780 2808


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

0305 2200 0000 9849 1661


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Getting ready to launch this evening.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

How do you spell devastation?

0305 1720 0001 6489 4565 :bx 

:gn MUWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :gn


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

we're spring cleaning in our office and I can't find the tracking number but attack has been launched this morning!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I missed this one. The target is going to be devistated !


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I had to find the nearest post office to get my ammo ready, and then I come outside and my battery was dessimated as i tried to start my truck. So I was struck as I was trying to launch my operation. Damn. But Im going to get the man who did this. And the package is on the way to him for destruction. lol.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

I wish I could have helped with this one. WTG guys! I can't wait to see the fireworks.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> we're spring cleaning in our office and I can't find the tracking number but attack has been launched this morning!!


spring cleaning....in october??? lol!!


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

So far we have had 6 confirmed launches...I think. Cameron, I couldn't tell from your post, did you launch or not?

Will there be more launches...I think so, but how many??

Someone is going to be hurting after this one :bx :gn


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I got mine off, but was stuck at the Post office for 30 minutes after doing so. I think someone was trying to tell me something. Only if this had been next week, Just bought a box of Puros Indios Presidente's.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> I got mine off, but was stuck at the Post office for 30 minutes after doing so. I think someone was trying to tell me something. Only if this had been next week, Just bought a box of Puros Indios Presidente's.


Cool, sucks about your car man...

That leaves a total of 7 confirmed launches...any others??? Even if thats all we get, someone is destined for destruction :gn MUWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh its fixed now. Just sux that it happened so close before my second shift. Mine is more like a grenade.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

03050830000265122825

:z


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

This should be landing today...Anyone scared yet???

I know of at least 9 bombs making there way to this one target...and I am fairly sure a couple of other have launched and just not yet confirmed. Should be interesting to see the total destruction.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Hopefully the destruction happens today and we have some pics of the devestation.


----------



## Pitbull (Sep 29, 2005)

Bomber is wheels up from california authentication code is
0305-0830-0003-0246-7391
better late then never!!!


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

The eagle has landed...awaiting confrmation of devastation...perhaps on the 11 O'clock news tonight???


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Good stuff. Still need pics. Its going to take more than one to get the magnitude of the bomb. His mailbox will be in shreds over the next few days. With the bombers coming up from behind to level the place.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! I'VE BEEN HIT YOU CRAZY BASTARDS!!!

God bless you all! Check out my new thread for updates!! I'm still finding dead scattered across my lawns, there was a 90% kill rate but we do have some survivors.. My wife and Dog are okay but i've got some pretty bad flesh wounds.. pictures should be coming up soon!


----------

